# NIC physical address is FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF



## luisthe (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm having the same problem. When I uninstall the nic, and then add it the MAC address returns, but when I reboot it goes again - any ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: NO Connectivity-Physical Address: FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF*

In that case, I'd suspect drivers.


----------



## luisthe (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: NO Connectivity-Physical Address: FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF*

Hmm... well I updated the drivers, and still no joy... One thing I did find is that when I hit f12 at boot up, and make it boot the nic, it seems to work. So it's like it's not initialising the card when booting the machine.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've separated your thread from the other, it's going to get too confusing. :smile:

Did you try resetting the system BIOS to factory defaults?


----------

